# Are you sick of me yet!!!!



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have never travelled overseas and probably have a bit of OCD (Obsessive Complusive Disorder) and overthinking things. But in OZ we have a medication called Panadol (just very basic paracetamol 500mg). I have allergies and this is one I can take.

1. do you think it would be available in Dubai.

2. should I just bring large box (50 tablets) with me on the plane and declare them and risk them being taken of me. I understand drugs a big thing overseas.

Cheers k


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Panadol is available everywhere here. A box of 96 costs just Dhs 14.50.

Keep asking questions.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

thank you. I will probably have more questions.


----------

